# Humminbird Mega Live!



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Ya'll see the announcement? Competition for Livescope but possibly better?? Cant wait to see it!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Will have to wait to see but the transducer pictures I’ve seen and no black box makes me wonder if it will be much like the original Panoptix like the Lawrence system is


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

man i hope its good. would love to add another bird to the front and might as well have the live imaging


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

anyone hear anything more on this? no info on the humminbird web site.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

https://humminbird.johnsonoutdoors.com/accessories/mega-live/mega-live-imaging



Sent from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------

